# مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب



## tamer9002 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اولي مشاركتي باحدث واقوي واحلي شريط لساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب ويحوي ترانيم القلب المحتاج -جلسة في حضرة الحبيب-فائق الحب-فين اراضيكي-لو حزننا-ما احلي-ماشي سواح-متعولش الهم-محتاج لايدك-يا الهي لا تنساني 
واتحدي انه يكون موجود علي اي منتدي او موقع ارجو الرد علي الموضوع لاني تعبت فيه كتتتير وانتظروا الجديد ودة انفراد بس علي منتداي الغالي ودة ليك التحميل 
لو حزننا 
القلب المحتاج
فائق الحب
فين أراضيكى يا توبة
ياإلهى لا تنسانى
ماشى سواح
ما أحلى أن نجتمع معاً
جلسة فى حضرة حبيبى
محتاج لإيدك
ماتعولش الهم

تامر


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

ميرسى يا تامر على الشريط وعلى الانفراد الجامد ده 
وياريت تفضل نشيط معانا كده على طول..ربنا يبارك خدمتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kermenaa (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

ارجوك حط كل ترنيمة لوحدها لان فعلا اعذبت ومش راضي ينفتحوا


----------



## tamer9002 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

علشان مضغوطين في برنامج اسمه winrar لفك ضغط الملفات هتلاقي بسهوله 
تامر


----------



## بنت فيلوباتير (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا استاذ تامر


----------



## حبة الخردل (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## mary ramzy (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

شكرا على الشريط انا كنت محتجا فعلا وشكرا​


----------



## TADO2010 (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

بجد اكتر من رائع على فكرة اللنك سريــــــــــــــــــــــع

اتمنى لك نجاح اكتر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

اذكرنى فى صلواتك

اخوك تادرس


----------



## wawa_smsm (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

شكرا خالص ياتامر على الشريط الجميل ده
أنا بحب صوت ساتر قوى
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك


----------



## صفوت ويصا (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث واقوي شريط ساتر ميخائيل فائق الحب*

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## bakkar_boss (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اشتة على الشريط الجامد شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الشريط الرائــــــــــــــــــــع
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا تامر شريط حلو اوى وجارى تحميله​*


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط جامد جدا شكرا كتير


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك ويبارك اعمال يديك


----------



## بيبو1 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا تامر شريط جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك يا تامر على الشريط بجد عسول جدا وخصوصا انه بصوت ساتر رااائع بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ميزوا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الشريط بجد جميل قوى 
ربنا يباركك 
ارجو المزيد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي كتيررررررررررررر أوي تامر..*​


----------



## sally seleim (26 يناير 2009)

بجد ميرسى جدا الترانيم روعه 
     ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم    
              سالى


----------



## nader nessim (27 يناير 2009)

شريط رائع ميرسى ليك اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## mhd2233 (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الشريط و مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## ابوريمون (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## hanynaznaz (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود الكبير 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tina mmm (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتيييييييير على الشريط دة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MILAD WASSEF (12 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير ليك
ربنا يعوص تعب محبتك


----------



## magy salip (13 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى أوى على الشريط الجميل ده انا بموت فى شرايط ساتر ميخائيل وعلى فكره اللنك سريع جدا بجد بشكرك على تعبك وربنا معاك ويحميك


----------



## رانى عوض (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا لتعبكم على الشريط


----------



## رانى عوض (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على اهتمامكم بنا للشريط


----------



## oujasoas (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عرفة ان الالبوم حلو وجارى التحميل وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

